
Membase, The Database Powering Farmville - mcxx
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/08/membase-the-database-powering.php
======
zeteo
What an uninformative article. Basically it resumes to

1\. Farmville uses Membase.

2\. Membase is related to memcached.

You have to go to Wikipedia (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Membase>) to find
some relevant info (seemingly picked up from marketing materials, though).
Such as: they seem to aim for easy installation and management.

------
m0nastic
I'm curious if other shops are deploying Membase, as it being the backend
behind Farmville attaches more negative connotation than positive for me.

My girlfriend has a ludicrous Farmville addiction, and I don't think she's
gone more than a few hours at a time without it messing up and loosing
whatever she'd just spent the past twenty minutes doing. If that happened to
me more than once, I'm pretty sure I'd stop playing that game.

~~~
kordless
I don't like Farmville much, but attaching some sort of negative reaction to
Membase because Zynga uses it is pretty silly IMHO.

If anything, I'm impressed that Membase is standing up to the torturous load
of all those strawberry harvests and ponies. :)

We're in the middle of doing some testing with it at Loggly, and we've found
them exceedingly responsive to our requests.

~~~
saurik
The specific point that m0nastic just said (and which you seem to have
ignored) is that it /doesn't/ stand up to it, with an anecdote that aomeghing
glitches up every 20 minutes. Your response makes it sound like it was an ad
hominem attack of the form "Zynga is addictive, they use membase, therefore I
hate membase due to negative connotaion", as opposed to "Zynga's data seems
fail, Zynga uses membase, therefore membase may be suspect as it could be
contributing to those failures (making Zynga a weird example to choose)".

------
zitterbewegung
It would be interesting to hear about the design of membase. I wonder if
someone has a architectural overview somewhere. EDIT: It seems like a article
with a little more information is at
<http://www.infoq.com/news/2010/06/membase>

------
jnewland
For those on OSX, I just hacked together a homebrew forumla for membase beta 2
yesterday:

<http://groups.google.com/group/membase/t/69a47f80a2b772b8>

